# Experimenting To Make Portraits Glamour Shots



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd appreciate knowing what you think of this shot.  (This is the return of Canadian Club Girl.) I have done a few more but will post one to try and get some feedback - didn't wanna use the crit. section cause it's far too busy... lol... 

The background is meant to look like she is in front of a backdrop kinda sheet. In reality, its a filtered shot I took in Scotland but I thought it suited. 







Feedback - good or bad - welcome.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 13, 2005)

Gawd. It must be a shocker then??!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok here you are 
I like the light on her face because it looks to be a natural light that is steady all over her face. Also her expression is very nice, natural, without any pose and so on. Also I like a small "flare" in her eyes  I think that the composition with the background that looks like painted is a great idea for a present. I really like the background but if I were you I'd darken the "sky" in the background because for me it is too bright and grabs my attention first, even before the model. And try to do something with "the border" between her hut/cup (or whatever it is called in english) and the background especially on the right side. There is a thin line that looks like an outline, while there is no such a line on the left side  So decide if you want this contour or not  IMO the line shoudn't be there... so here's my opinion  I hope that's enough, if not... I'll write later I have to look for a while on the shot to get a full idea of it


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 13, 2005)

That's great mate. Thanx for that. I will have a look at darkening the sky... and that damn line around the "hat" - thanx Mentos. 

(Oh.. cup is the bit in a brazier what a breast goes in.. and Hut is Jabba - that big fat doode off Star Warz... lol...)


----------



## raider (Feb 27, 2005)

disagree with the natural pose - looks forced.  the pose and setup should be flattering to the model.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Mar 2, 2005)

Not dead sure what you mean. "Natural pose"... gimme a hint mate.  Oh, bear in mind we are Ozzies. LOL. The hat is Canadian (obviously) and the backdrop from Scotland. Ain't much natural here at all. LOL.

Don't get me wrong. I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Kodan_Txips (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that within the framework of glamour cliche, the girl parting her hair as in your shot is usually holding MUCH longer hair, MUCH lower down - the implication being that if we are lucky and patient, we will shortly be able to see...  whisper it...  her bosoms!  OOOOOH!

However, your model seems to be titillating us with the future possibility of looking at her ears.  I hope that they are tiny, shell-like, and perfectly formed, or I won't be happy at all!

Perhaps if she was holding one side of her hair across her face, slightly hiding behind it, with her head tilted forwards, but looking coyly up at the camera, then it would more resemble a glamour shot, but maybe she would risk looking like a naughty schoolgirl.  (NO, that's not what I meant!  oh dear...)

 All this may suggest that I am very familiar with glamour shots.  Oh dear, again.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm with Mentos.  The background looks like a background.  Darkening it should definately do the trick.
I love the lighting.  It's great!  Do you have Photo Shop?  Maybe smooth the chin a bit.  There seems to be a small make up smear there.  A "heal" to the lower right side?
Who is this model???? She has a glow.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanx Elsaspet.  The model is my lovely wife. 

ROFL. It wasn't meant to be a sexy shot. It was just meant to be different from the ordinary.  LOL - although my wife will larf when I tell her people suggested that she titalize them with a hint towards bossom ... or that sexy school girl look. (She's 38 you realise?)

Oh, tho I will go back and fix the chin.  Bugger - didn't notice that.

I actually deliberately placed a drop shadow around the subject so it would look more like she was standing in front of one of those picture backdrop things.  And because it looked too real, I then filtered it to make it more like a painting. 

Not quite the comments I expected, but its still great to get them.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay. I think I made the changes suggested (apart from the bossom thing - LMAO). Lets hope this is better.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 3, 2005)

Perfect! I love it!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks mate. That means a lot to me.


----------

